# Contare vs. raccontare



## RCLB

Ciao a tutti!
Posso utilizzare i verbi contare e raccontare con lo stesso significato?
Esempio:_ "Lui mi ha contato/raccontato quello che è sucesso."_ oppure_ "Contare/raccontare una favola ai bambini."_


----------



## Starless74

RCLB said:


> Posso utilizzare i verbi contare e raccontare con lo stesso significato?
> Esempio:_ "Lui mi ha contato/raccontato quello che è sucesso."_ oppure_ "Contare/raccontare una favola ai bambini."_


Ciao,
direi di no. "Contare" nel senso di: "raccontare", in lingua corrente,
si usa ormai soltanto nell'espressione: "Contare frottole/balle/bugie", anch'essa ormai non proprio diffusissima.

Gli altri esempi citati qui: Treccani - contare (definizione n.*4*) sono tutte frasi che hanno almeno due secoli.


----------



## EdenMartin

Non è consigliabile. Contare nel senso di raccontare era diffuso nella nostra lingua di qualche secolo fa, e si incontrava ancora nell'Ottocento.
Oggi si può trovare in espressioni idiomatiche, tipo "contar balle" e simili (vedi anche qui Contare).


----------



## Armodio

Idiomatica ma di origine regionale la formula _non me la conti giusta._


----------



## ohbice

Poi c'è il dialetto, "... dai dai conta su" come nella celeberrima canzone "Ho visto un Re!".
Ma è. per l'appunto, dialetto


----------



## marco.cur

Armodio said:


> Idiomatica ma di origine regionale la formula _non me la conti giusta._


Perché di origine regionale? Io l'ho sempre sentito.


----------



## Armodio

Perché tale l'ho sempre ritenuta, almeno in origine. Ossia un toscanismo. Ma lo dico più percettivamente che scientemente. 
Qua dalle mie parti è una formula colloquiale che non ha mai attecchito. Praticamente l'ho ritrovata solo nei testi.


----------



## marco.cur

Ciò non la rende,_ ipso facto_, un regionalismo.


----------



## Linnets

Armodio said:


> Ossia un toscanismo.


Non direi, qui non si usa.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In effetti, nei dialetti lombardi, "raccontare" è sostituito da "contare" (e non è l'unico esempio di termini dialettali che in italiano non sono presenti, ma in portoghese si).
Non so se questo lo renda un regionalismo.


----------



## Mary49

Paulfromitaly said:


> In effetti, nei dialetti lombardi, "raccontare" è sostituito da "contare"


Anche nel dialetto veneto.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Paulfromitaly said:


> In effetti, nei dialetti lombardi, "raccontare" è sostituito da "contare"


Anche nel nord della Puglia


----------



## Armodio

Sicuramente da qualche parte ha tratto spunto. Sinceramente ai miei orecchi non è mai arrivata questa formula. L'ho solo trovata scritta, già in autori ottocenteschi. Qua dalle mie parti, ripeto, non si usa. Dialettalmente si dice_ non me l'arconti(=la racconti) giusta._


----------



## giginho

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao
> 
> Anche nel nord della Puglia



Anche in Piemonte!


----------



## marco.cur

Anche in sardo (p.es. _ita mi contas_ - cosa mi racconti).


----------



## Linnets

Ora che ci penso, uso qualche volta _contaballe _'uno che racconta frottole', ma non è un uso tradizionale toscano.


----------

